# NBT startup emblem



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a code to change the start up animation on the I drive screen. It's only good for those with NBT. 

What I'm noticing is that when I get back into my car sometimes I see the animation and sometimes I don't and it goes straight to the map or whatever screen I left it On like radio or telephone.

Is there any trick to initiate a reboot of the navigation system? Or what can cause that to appear ***8211; the start up animation?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

sfiermon said:


> There is a code to change the start up animation on the I drive screen. It's only good for those with NBT.
> 
> What I'm noticing is that when I get back into my car sometimes I see the animation and sometimes I don't and it goes straight to the map or whatever screen I left it On like radio or telephone.
> 
> ...


You can reboot the HU by pushing and holding the volume button for 30 seconds. The screen will go black and the system will reboot.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes but it should power off when I exit and lock the car right?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

sfiermon said:


> Yes but it should power off when I exit and lock the car right?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, the screen goes out when you lock it, but I think some of the stuff is still running for a few minutes,, even after you lock it. So, if you come back quickly, the nav may already be "running".


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I came back after 2 hours and it didn't show the startup...


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

sfiermon said:


> I came back after 2 hours and it didn't show the startup...


I have HU_CIC, not NBT, but I also only get the splash screen once in a while. I don't know why.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

From personal observation, CIC will shutdown completely (splash screen appearing on next startup) if you turn off the ignition but kept the door unlocked for an extended period of time. If you do the "normal routine", get off the car, close the door and lock the door, CIC wouldn't have "enough time" to shutdown, and it just resume from where it is left off.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

kon said:


> From personal observation, CIC will shutdown completely (splash screen appearing on next startup) if you turn off the ignition but kept the door unlocked for an extended period of time. If you do the "normal routine", get off the car, close the door and lock the door, CIC wouldn't have "enough time" to shutdown, and it just resume from where it is left off.


Thanks but that's weird. I wish there was a definitive answer on this one!


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I figured it out. I have comfort access on my car. The navigation system completely shuts off when I close and lock the car using my finger on the door. If I just use the key fobs, it does not completely shut off all the way.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

sfiermon said:


> There is a code to change the start up animation on the I drive screen. It's only good for those with NBT.
> 
> What I'm noticing is that when I get back into my car sometimes I see the animation and sometimes I don't and it goes straight to the map or whatever screen I left it On like radio or telephone.
> 
> ...


Just for understanding what possible start up screens can be coded in NBT:


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Hauer said:


> Just for understanding what possible start up screens can be coded in NBT:


Some of those are nice. Mine is the first one...how do you code the others?


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

JonoNZ said:


> Some of those are nice. Mine is the first one...how do you code the others?


Try to look through CAFD


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

There is nine in there, you're so incredibly helpfull by not even telling him what code let alone which picture is which value. 

Would you know what you know if the people that thought you would say "go find out"? Anyhow I'm not going to discuss this. 

The value you want is (most probably)
Startup_emblem in the hu_nbt file. 
I'll see if I can put the pics with the different values when I have time. 


PS: startup_type in the same file seems to give you the option to chose between animation/splash for this emblem thingy.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

havent had the time to do extensive testing but here's some allready:

i'll refer to Hauers pictures from left to right

variant0 = pic one (connected drive
variant1 = mlogo (pic two) (pretty nice animation btw)
variant2 till 6 = the connected drive animation again (pic 1)
variant 7 = the white bmw logo (pic 3) (looks way better then the brown one)
variant 8 = the brown bmw logo (pic 5)
variant 9 = merry xmas (pic4) (snow animation looks very nice but the end pic with santa looks cheap)

I'll update the cheat sheet for them as well


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Please re-link the cheatsheet here!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfiermon said:


> Please re-link the cheatsheet here!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0


----------



## JonoNZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. All coded -- that M logo startup emblem is actually very cool! Love it!


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would go with the Xmas one if the picture they used for Santa didn't look so cheap. The snow looks really nice. 

The next best IMO is the white bmw logo. 

As for the sheet; the grandmaster already linked it


----------



## svc (Nov 26, 2012)

Just coded the M logo animation in my car... pretty cool!

http://youtu.be/28ctiCQpB8s


----------



## sam-and-dori (Aug 16, 2013)

I tried to push volume button in 30s but when screen turn on, it displayed same information. It is not restart.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ilhan1103 said:


> variant2


I coded this one on my F25 and I got Alpina


----------



## BlackJackPL (May 14, 2015)

what's the difference between animation and splash? I mean when it's shown?

when I unlock trough comfort access door handle of course I can't see animation because it's to fast. When I turn ignition on I get only the menu. Was only visible if I do a complete reboot of it.

What should happen with option "splash"? Is it visible until ignition is turned on?


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Animation is just that....the idrive screen shows a little "movie" for connected drive or "M". Splash is just a picture.

Honestly I don't understand the hubub. I coded the M animation, I see it every time I unlock the car as long as the screen is not in split mode. It's downright leisurely when I leave the screen at "external music sources" because the bluetooth takes a while to connect, giving the animation all the time in the world to run.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

All posible animation and splash.
Begin 0:50


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

VadimAA said:


> All posible animation and splash.
> Begin 0:50


Thanks. Please send me your NBT file extractor; could be nice to play around all file and discover some interesting functions


----------



## jebs2k (May 14, 2016)

i've searched but haven't found a definitive answer, can the CIC code a new boot logo?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jebs2k said:


> i've searched but haven't found a definitive answer, can the CIC code a new boot logo?


No.


----------



## Awsomebmw (Feb 7, 2016)

unlock your bmw and get the ignition on within 15 seconds
this brings my startup animation on everytime :thumbup:


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

How do I get this one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaNKd7guZGM

or this one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuMvve97Nck


----------



## Mas16sept (Dec 8, 2016)

sfiermon said:


> There is a code to change the start up animation on the I drive screen. It's only good for those with NBT.
> 
> What I'm noticing is that when I get back into my car sometimes I see the animation and sometimes I don't and it goes straight to the map or whatever screen I left it On like radio or telephone.
> 
> ...


All this talk of coding? No talk of how to actually do it. Please help?


----------



## Mas16sept (Dec 8, 2016)

Where do you check this? Everyone is saying check code or input code? How where ? M


----------



## Vanzant7777 (Mar 12, 2017)

I see it evrytime, just open the door, confort or key fob and star right away, I se the "M" almost every time


----------



## Awsomebmw (Feb 7, 2016)

Mas16sept said:


> All this talk of coding? No talk of how to actually do it. Please help?


Bimmertech can do it online for you
Just buy the annimation you want from there website you download to a memory stick
Put this in your usb in your armrest then switch ignition on and hey presto job done ***128518;


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

*wrong logo displayed on the instrument cluster*

on 2015 535xi F10, in KOMBI / BMW_LOGO and MPM_LOGO I've set option to MPM but I get a logo for M550D. I can get X5, X4 and X6 logos but not M Performance

What am I doing wrong? See the pic below


----------



## drdonuts (Oct 19, 2019)

Mine only show up connected drive animation when coding needs rebooting or something odd happened. 
I found that very cool if every time I can see the animation at start up. (Just because I only see several times since I bought the car)
Any code possible to show the animation every time at start up?


----------

